

Ask HN: Feeds for white papers? - th0ma5

Anyone know of some good RSS feeds for research publications? Preferably non-closed or pay-wall sites. Also, is there value in doing independent (outside of university or corporate) research and trying to have it published?
======
JayNeely
The Web Ecology Project is publishing its own research online now, and getting
a good bit of attention for it: <http://www.webecologyproject.org/>

